# OA Seedbank



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2019)

I tried a new seedbank this year.  I wanted Satori seeds and a seedbank that accepted credit cards.  I don't really understand Bitcoin and didn't want to have to use it.  

OA seedbank had all the strains I wanted and they took credit cards.  I had to e-mail them twice because I was stupid and they responded quickly and fixed by screw-up.  Most of the seeds were in breeder packs and shipping was both reasonable and very stealth.

So anyway, just wanted to give them a thumbs up for good selection, accepting credit cards, and reasonable prices.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 2, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I tried a new seedbank this year.  I wanted Satori seeds and a seedbank that accepted credit cards.  I don't really understand Bitcoin and didn't want to have to use it.
> 
> OA seedbank had all the strains I wanted and they took credit cards.  I had to e-mail them twice because I was stupid and they responded quickly and fixed by screw-up.  Most of the seeds were in breeder packs and shipping was both reasonable and very stealth.
> 
> So anyway, just wanted to give them a thumbs up for good selection, accepting credit cards, and reasonable prices.



You mention Stealth, I understood anyone can order, buy and possess seeds. It's only when you actually germinate them that the poo hits the barn door.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 2, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> You mention Stealth, I understood anyone can order, buy and possess seeds. It's only when you actually germinate them that the poo hits the barn door.


The fact you are ordering is enough for them to get a warrant  , I learnt that the hard way


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> The fact you are ordering is enough for them to get a warrant  , I learnt that the hard way



Guess i'll have to check a bit closer on that for Canada. I was going to order this week. Always something to keep a rabbits' tail short.
Thanks


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 3, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Guess i'll have to check a bit closer on that for Canada. I was going to order this week. Always something to keep a rabbits' tail short.
> Thanks


Canada will be different for sure - I thought it was legal there ,


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Canada will be different for sure - I thought it was legal there ,



Yes we're legal for 4 plants per household.  So, none of us would ever grow more than 4.  im guess its legal to buy seeds here but i dont know if there's a limit to how many per order.  Doubt it.  Heck with it i'm ordering anyway.


----------



## Mr.Mystic (Feb 3, 2019)

You can buy seeds in Canada with no problem.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Yes we're legal for 4 plants per household.  So, none of us would ever grow more than 4.  im guess its legal to buy seeds here but i dont know if there's a limit to how many per order.  Doubt it.  Heck with it i'm ordering anyway.


I thought I read something about you can only buy 4 seeds at a time


----------



## Supernuggs (Feb 3, 2019)

So in Canada for recreational the only way to buy seeds is through the government website. Legally now you're not allowed to grow seeds bought as souvenir or novelty seeds. So seeds that come from companies like serious seeds, Dinafem seeds Barney's Farm seeds Etc you're not allowed to grow.


----------



## key2life (Feb 3, 2019)

Adults who are 18 years or older (depending on province or territory) are able to:

   - possess up to 30 grams of legal cannabis, dried or equivalent in non-dried form in public
    -share up to 30 grams with other adults
    -purchase cannabis products from a provincial or territorial retailer
    -grow up to 4 plants per residence (not per person) for personal use from licensed seeds or seedlings

Possession, production and distribution, and sale outside of what the law allows remain illegal and subject to criminal penalties, ranging from ticketing up to a maximum penalty of 14 years imprisonment.

https://www.canada.ca/en/services/health/campaigns/cannabis/canadians.html


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr.Mystic said:


> You can buy seeds in Canada with no problem.



Thought so. I wouldnt want to break the law


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I thought I read something about you can only buy 4 seeds at a time



Oh my heavens how very awful


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 3, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Guess i'll have to check a bit closer on that for Canada. I was going to order this week. Always something to keep a rabbits' tail short.
> Thanks


I ordered from True North Seedbank in Toronto last month, got my seeds in Vermont 7 days later and they all popped in 36 hours.
I recommend them highly.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

JGVermont1965 said:


> I ordered from True North Seedbank in Toronto last month, got my seeds in Vermont 7 days later and they all popped in 36 hours.
> I recommend them highly.



Thats where i was considering. My bro orders from BC seeds and has always had good luck there.


----------



## Supernuggs (Feb 3, 2019)

True North seed bank has a sale on canuk seeds canuk Puk.

https://truenorthseedbank.com/canuk-puk-2-0


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

Supernuggs said:


> True North seed bank has a sale on canuk seeds canuk Puk.
> 
> https://truenorthseedbank.com/canuk-puk-2-0



Thanks, thats a pretty good sale ! I see something called Loyalty Points is that like Canadian Tire money ?


----------



## Supernuggs (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah pretty much. You exchange points for dollars.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

Supernuggs said:


> Yeah pretty much. You exchange points for dollars.



Good plan. And a free seed with every order. Hmmmm


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 3, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> Good plan. And a free seed with every order. Hmmmm


Yeah, their freebie plan isn't the best but they're great.
I messed up my order, she talked me through it, we had a nice chat about a lot of things, it really was a pleasure to do business with them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2019)

I looked at True North, but they didn't have the strains I wanted--I particularly wanted Satori and they do not have it.

Bluegrasser--Customs in the US will confiscate seeds if they find them.  So, stealth shipping is still necessary.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 3, 2019)

I've had an order from the U.K. sitting in U.S..Customs since Dec 21, I paid for guaranteed delivery but the shutdown has everything screwed up still, I guess.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 4, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I looked at True North, but they didn't have the strains I wanted--I particularly wanted Satori and they do not have it.
> 
> Bluegrasser--Customs in the US will confiscate seeds if they find them.  So, stealth shipping is still necessary.



Thanks,  i'll stick to Canadian


----------



## Kreler (Feb 4, 2019)

Tell me, please, what is the best place to order sativa seeds? Have you ever heard about this online store https://en.konoplisemena.com? Is it good enough and reliable? You can answer at PM. Thank you for advice.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 4, 2019)

I tried to look up the website without clicking the link(I don’t click links I am not familiar with). It does not look like they have much feedback and most links when I googled konoplisemena came back with alphabets I can’t read. I’d stay away from it myself. There are plenty of places to get seeds without giving your credit card info to unproven sites... OA Seedbank as THG recommended...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2019)

Attitude seedbank is good but it is over the ocean.  Seedman is good.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 5, 2019)

Kreler said:


> Tell me, please, what is the best place to order sativa seeds? Have you ever heard about this online store https://en.konoplisemena.com? Is it good enough and reliable? You can answer at PM. Thank you for advice.


Like I said, I am very happy with TRUE NORTH SEEDBANK in Toronto, Canada.
I ordered seeds on a Monday, they arrived in my mailbox the following Monday and every seed popped in less than 48 hours.
I'll definitely keep using them.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Will they ship stealth to the States?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 5, 2019)

JGVermont1965 said:


> I've had an order from the U.K. sitting in U.S..Customs since Dec 21, I paid for guaranteed delivery but the shutdown has everything screwed up still, I guess.


i'd contact the shipper and  let them know you have not received the seeds. they may send you replacements...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 5, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Will they ship stealth to the States?


Yes they do. Just checked their faq section. Looks like an extra $15 cdn gets you guaranteed delivery. I have always used the stealth options when buying seeds but have not tried true north. Yet...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yes they do. Just checked their faq section. Looks like an extra $15 cdn gets you guaranteed delivery. I have always used the stealth options when buying seeds but have not tried true north. Yet...


Thanks boss


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 5, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Thanks boss


no problem. i'd prefer to buy from this side of the 'pond' myself. shipments from europe take too long and i am a pretty negative guy so i always assume the seeds have been confiscated and the authorities are on their way to arrest me...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> no problem. i'd prefer to buy from this side of the 'pond' myself. shipments from europe take too long and i am a pretty negative guy so i always assume the seeds have been confiscated and the authorities are on their way to arrest me...


I know the feeling
I almost ripped a few mature plants a few weeks early
when a seed shipment arrived with the dreaded Green tape, yep opened . seeds gone and the letter
Took a long time for me to et comfortable about growing again


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 5, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Will they ship stealth to the States?


Yes, they ship with guaranteed delivery to the States.
Their prices are about average to high average but I think it's worth the price.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

JGVermont1965 said:


> Yes, they ship with guaranteed delivery to the States.
> Their prices are about average to high average but I think it's worth the price.


You still waiting


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> i'd contact the shipper and  let them know you have not received the seeds. they may send you replacements...


The shipper SEEDSUPREME SEEDBANK is not acknowledging my e-mails and they never answer the phone.
Combined with the impossible task of trying to get through to the USPS I'm just going to pretend I never ordered them and hope that someday they come in.
I'll never order from the U.K. again, I'll be going to Amsterdam this November,  I'll buy what I need for exotics then.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 5, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> You still waiting


From True North, NO,  I ordered on a Monday and got my beans the following Monday.
They germinated in 36 hours and they've all poked their little heads out of the soil already.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2019)

JGVermont, I am glad that you had such good luck with True North....however, it doesn't matter how good a seedbank is if they do not have the seeds you are looking for.  It is almost looking like you are spamming for them?????


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 5, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> JGVermont, I am glad that you had such good luck with True North....however, it doesn't matter how good a seedbank is if they do not have the seeds you are looking for.  It is almost looking like you are spamming for them?????


I actually resent this comment very much.
They have the seeds I want and they have most breeders that the average grower is looking for.
Am I to take it that you don't like people telling others what worked for them?
Maybe I should just let people lose time and money by ordering from a bank in the U.K. that isn't treating me well as a customer.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank You


----------



## key2life (Feb 5, 2019)

>>Am I to take it that you don't like people telling others what worked for them?

If you're going to take something away from it, I'd take that people don't always like or appreciate their threads being hijacked by folks intent on banging the drum for an unrelated subject, in this case True North Seedbank.  I'm glad you like True North - I like them OK, too, and I'm running some of their gear now.  But repeated mentions on someone else's thread(s) raises red flags - I started thinking along the same lines as THG.  

>>Maybe I should just let people lose time and money by ordering from a bank in the U.K. that isn't treating me well as a customer. 

Maybe you should.  You started a thread about your great experience with True North, and that's enough, isn't it?  Your anecdotal experiences with both True North and the unnamed UK seed bank are really just that: anecdotal.  Again, repeatedly banging the drum on another member's thread raises red flags, especially since spamming and shilling are on the rise here at MP.  You can always PM someone when you're concerned that they might waste money or get ripped off - it's an honorable impulse to try and help others.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2019)

K2L, welcome home, it is so nice to see you again. I haven't read this thread, just saw your name and wanted to say hi.


----------



## key2life (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey RB, thanks for saying "Hey" - How're your roses going?  Getting ready to cut mine back this week.  I'm always around, but don't say too much these days.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2019)

key2life said:


> Hey RB, thanks for saying "Hey" - How're your roses going?  Getting ready to cut mine back this week.  I'm always around, but don't say too much these days.


We have so much snow, it will be March before i get out there and prune. Won't that be fun? I love pruning roses so rewarding to see all the dead stuff gone and the new growth budding.  Enjoy yours.


----------



## Pus and Mucus (Feb 26, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess,

Props for posting and replying to my thread.  I wanted to PM you but I'm not sure how. Shows how much I know about Xen Foro   Is it just called OA Seed bank?  Now I want to check them out.   I personally can't figure out bitcoin and probably never will.

Edit.  I think I found them:  oaseeds.com?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2019)

LOL--yeah, I can't figure out Bitcoin either...and what the heck is Xen Foro?

To PM, you can just click on someone's avi and then select "Start a Conservation"  

Here is the link to OA seedbank  https://oaseeds.com/en/
They had the strains I wanted.  The pack of Satori was a bonus pack and came with 14 seeds instead of 10.  I also picked up Green Crack CBD, Chocolate Chunk, Chem Dawg CBD, Blue Dream, and OG Kush.  They threw in some Chocolope Kush, which sounds good.  I was happy with their service.


----------



## Pus and Mucus (Feb 26, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--yeah, I can't figure out Bitcoin either...and what the heck is Xen Foro?
> 
> To PM, you can just click on someone's avi and then select "Start a Conservation"
> 
> ...


Two thumbs up for showing me how to PM.  Xen Foro is the name of the forum software for this site.  It sez Software by Xen Foro at the very very bottom of the page.  I am on another site that uses the same software which was how I recognized it on this one.

My grower (I buy, she grows) is always after high CBD strains and is absolutley obsessed with Purple Kush.  Browsing through OA Seeds I can't believe the number of Purple Kush strains they carry and the low prices.  I had only seen maybe 5 or 6 pure indica PK strains I would trust and this is after looking through more seedbanks than I can count.  Alot of strains that are called PK aren't the real thing or even variations.  Thanks again THG.  If there was a thumbs up smiley I would post it here.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2019)

THG, i just bought chocolate chunk seeds last night, have you had it? IT is wonderful. It puts me out. Woo hoo.


----------



## Pus and Mucus (Feb 26, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> THG, i just bought chocolate chunk seeds last night, have you had it? IT is wonderful. It puts me out. Woo hoo.


Does anyone else's mouth water over the name Chocolate Chunk?  I have never smoked it myself but the name makes me think of Easter candy.  If it's a mostly indica strain I might be able to convince my grower to grow it.  Which would be great because I would make real chocolate chunk cookies with the trim and shake.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2019)

Rosebud, I have never had Chocolate Chunk, but bought it after you recommended it in the "Favorite Indica" thread.  I love the name and, yes, it makes my mouth water, too.

Although I bought 2 (supposed) high CBD strains,  I think a lot of these strains aren't actually very high in CBDs.  The strains that Rosebud had tested didn't end up that high in CBDs.  So, this year, I am planning on growing 2 plants that are cannabis/hemp.  Someone I know had their cannabis grow pollinated by (cultivated) hemp and I am going to grow a couple of plants from those seeds.  I will most likely get them tested, so I actually know the CBD content.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2019)

I love the chocolate chunk, i think it is 100 % indica. 
 From Leafly:
Chocolate Chunk by T.H. Seeds is a pure indica that will meld you with the couch.  Very fast flowering of 55 days, great for sea-of-green growing method.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't think you will be disappointed..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2019)

I have found that you and I have pretty much the same taste in bud.  I don't think I'll be disappointed, either.  Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 2, 2019)

Since the signing of the Farm Bill into law by President political name, all hemp growing is now legal in all 50 states.  Michigan, where I live, now has recreational marijuana and we can grow up to 12 plants.  Earlier was mentioned customs will confiscate seeds.   How do they know that they are for Marijuana or for Hemp?  Seems like a door left open by someone....  just saying.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks for recommending this seedbank THG.  Just got a delivery from them a few days ago.  They have a great selection, and sent me 20 of their gelato strain as freebies.  I see that i'm going to be spending a bit over there.


----------

